

Volocopter - 18 Propellers - abhia
http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/27/tech/innovation/volocopter-18-propeller-electric/

======
sabertoothed
[https://www.seedmatch.de/startups/e-volo/uebersicht](https://www.seedmatch.de/startups/e-volo/uebersicht)

They just collected 1.2 million € via crowdfunding.

